# Your Investment in the Sword Arts Could Place You in High Demand...



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2013)

...if you would like to execute people in Saudi Arabia:

[h=1]Saudis Consider Firing Squads for Executions[/h]



> Saudi Arabia is considering firing squads as an alternative means of execution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 10, 2013)

It's amazing to think that the US supports this country over all of the others in the middle east. The hypocrisy of our foreign policy is staggering.


----------



## billc (Mar 12, 2013)

Foriegners taking jobs that Saudis won't do anymore...


----------

